# anybody know what breed of dog this is?



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Just looks like a mix of a billion different things to me. Sorry lol!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Kassandra said:


> Just looks like a mix of a billion different things to me. Sorry lol!


Thats a lot. :wink:

I dont know either, can some folks use their expertise and make some educated guesses?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I see a bit of pit in the face and either a shepherd or collie look almost. That is a tough one though.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

From the head, it looks like some kind of bully breed (maybe boxer or American bulldog) cross, can't really tell much more about its looks from this picture.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

boxer, pit bull, rottweiler with a dash of heeler?


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like a pitbull mix to me.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I personally see a lot of Rottweiler in it-short thick neck, round head, wide mouth, shorter muzzle and button ears. I couldn't guess as to what else its mixed with.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> I personally see a lot of Rottweiler in it-short thick neck, round head, wide mouth, shorter muzzle and button ears. I couldn't guess as to what else its mixed with.


I was thinking the same thing, definitely Rottweiler and god only knows what else...

your new pup????


----------



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

Barbados Short-Haired Bull-hound.


----------



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

I made that up by the way


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

looks like mix breed of boxer and pit bull.


----------

